# Serfas simple valve POS pump



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I got a brand new Serfas CC 20 mini pump. ready to go ride for lunch. tires need air. All in one valve: slide it over presta head, and flip the lock lever. Doesn't work. Can't figure it out. 
Back to my office googling. 
See review comments like "doesn't work with Presta" "Hard to figure out how it works with presta". etc.
WTF! 
Anyone have one of these wonderful pumps that can give me some pointers so I can pump up my frickin tire? Thanks.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't have any experience with that pump, but I do have two different pumps that have a dual purpose head. They both require pushing it down onto the presta valve with a fair amount of pressure before locking the lever.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

Not a whole lot of info about the pump, even from the manufacturer. Seems like its a simple Auto Head design. Probably just need to push it in further, or its defective. Sit there with a tube, and see if you cant get it to work playing around with it. Also try wiggling the pump around to make sure it is seating down.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

I finally got it to work, but you are right, if you go on the serfas website, there is absolutely no information.
No instructions, no drawings, no owners manuals, nothing. They are obviously just a front company peddling cheap Chinese crap. 
So, I wanted to make sure all the parts were installed correctly in the head, and couldn't find a drawing or anything on line. There were several ways you could jam all the rubber and metal washers and stuff in there. 
I ended up calling the bike shop where I bought it and they took one apart for me and told me the right order. 
Great service from Sabino Cycles in Tucson. :thumbsup:
Now that the pump works, it is still pretty crappy. Takes forever to pump up a tire especially if you want anything over 40 lbs. My old Blackburn Mammoth was over 10 years old and worked way better. 
Serfas :thumbsdown:


----------



## lexvil (Mar 28, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with the pump. You just have to flip the rubber thing inside for presta use. I think they are set up for schraders from the factory. I can see why this can confuse people. I thought mine was broken too until I saw a similar pump from another manufacturer with instructions. Also, I would get a bigger pump for home use. I just use that mini pump at the trails when I get a flat.


----------



## smilinsteve (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Lexvil. I thought of that, but actually, the "simple valve" they used is desgned to work on presta and shraeder without flipping anything over. 
I agree, mini-pumps are for trail emergencies only!


----------



## archer (May 20, 2004)

I've not had problems with the Topeak smart head mini pump although it can be a tight fit on a Schrader valve. The Blackburn mini pump requires flipping the rubber gasket internally which is a bit of a time pain but better than not being able to get both valve types with one pump.

The daul head floor pump I got from Nashbar has a hole for each valve type and is supposed to automatically flip from one to the other. Sometimes you have to help it out a little by blocking both holes with your thumb and getting the internal valve to move off the last position you used it in.


----------



## Wildeyes (Jun 14, 2007)

I tend to go for the valves that have two different opening for each type. The cheaper Topeak valve works great. I haven't heard a lot of good things about Topeak's smart head. 

Wish a company would make a strict Presta head without the Schrader.


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

Its not just Serfas. I have a Specialized branded floor pump with the same "simple valve" design that it claims works with both valves. BS. It works great for presta valves, but sux balls on shraeder(sp?). I thought I was safe with the Specialized brand name, but even they are not above making money on cheap Chinese garbage.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

It's not unusual with "fits both" heads to have to screw the nut on the end of the Presta valve all the way to the end. It depends on the shape of the internals and how they press (or not) the valve, but sometimes they can just fail to mate properly.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

Stupendous Man said:


> Its not just Serfas. I have a Specialized branded floor pump with the same "simple valve" design that it claims works with both valves. BS. It works great for presta valves, but sux balls on shraeder(sp?). I thought I was safe with the Specialized brand name, but even they are not above making money on cheap Chinese garbage.


My specialized floor pump works fine on both types of valves, if anything it works better on schrader.

It looks just like this one:


----------



## Stupendous Man (Jan 12, 2004)

You got a good one then. Mine is the same exact thing and every time I want to use it on a shreader tube I get so mad I want to chuck the thing in the garbage.


----------



## lexvil (Mar 28, 2009)

^ Lol! I would love to see that scene.:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

Stupendous Man said:


> You got a good one then. Mine is the same exact thing and every time I want to use it on a shreader tube I get so mad I want to chuck the thing in the garbage.


Guess I got lucky for once in my life. I'm curious as to what makes it so hard to use on on Schrader valves, does it leak, hard to get on??


----------

